# First Timer?



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi I have a Spotted Python and I would love a lizard. What's a good first time lizard? I know Bearded Dragons are, how about Blue Tongues?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Blue toungues are good, but between the beardie and blue tongue I have, the beardie is definately the favourite  can't go past 'em


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Apparently blue tongue poo is the foulest smell known to man


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Gotta admit though, saw some Beardies at a pet store and they were so curious about me! They were soooooo cute!!!!!!!!! I'd love a frilled neck but theyre only for advanced people apparently.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I actually think a dragon poo is worse, but it all depends on what you feed them.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

... and yes, beardies are adorable and only get more so as they grow up, my dude is snuggled in my shoulder as we speak


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

awwww cutttteee how much do they cost from breeders?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

It depends on what you are looking for (colour, age, etc.) Pepper was from a breeder, he's meant to have some yellow/orange and I got him for $100


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

I really dont care, I just want a friendly little lizzy  how big do beardies and blueys get and what are their tank requirements?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 15, 2010)

beardie


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

still like blueys.... :/


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Beardies get between 45-50cm, blueys 60cm (but they vary depending on species) For an adult beardie the recommended enclosure size is 4x2x2 foot... not sure about the blueys, mine's in a 5x1.5 foot (lxw


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

any tall tanks? do etither like climbing?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 15, 2010)

beardies


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> beardies


 
they like climbing?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Blueys are ground-dwellers so no, beardies like a bit of height though, some tend to enjoy sleeping up higher.

Blueys generally sound like good pets, but as mine is in the minority that does get a little fiesty and unsociable it's hard to say. It appears that while a bluey will get to the point where they have had 'enough' of all the attention, a beardie just loves a cuddle and seems to benefit from extra attention!
In the end it's up to what you want, but if you're looking for a little pal then a beardie is way easier to get into a 'toilet trained' routine


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

How about geckos?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Geckos are more for looking at than handling, they're great but quite shy.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeh, i guess they can run off and hide too fast for me to catch..... i'm leaning towards beardies now..... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol how can i resist that face!!!!! IM GETTING A BEARDIE WOOOOOO. Now. The hard part. CONVINCING MY MUM lol. Hey, I convinced her to get me a snake, this shouldnt be too hard!!!!!!!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, gotta be easier than that


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Well she wants a kitten first. THEN i'll convince her. I mean, she grew up terrified of snakes and i have a pet one, so lizards should be easy


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 15, 2010)

beardies all the way, they seem to be toilet trained within 2 weeks whereas im still struggling to get 100% success with the shingles after 4 months (they have blue tongues too so i assume they'd be simmilar to bluies,..) ;P

if u know someone with a beardie get them to bring it over to see ur mum, everyone thats met mine have fallen in love with them, even if they were eeeek lizard to start with,...


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

True, although she may not appreciate the insect side of things so much  Just remember, chirping crickets is actually a really nice sound - my mum MISSES it when I don't have any adults!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

shes ok with the crickets


----------



## 1issie (Oct 15, 2010)

Beardies,mine is alway cuddling and sleeps with my toys,mind you he is only 7-8 months!.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

They don't grow out of it either 
Pepper is almost two, he loves to be out with me falling asleep in my neck all the time.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

sooooo cute! sounds much more affectionate than snakes


----------



## 1issie (Oct 15, 2010)

Awww,they have the cutest habits!!!even when they nip!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

what are their basic requirements


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay in really basic terms (should look around and do some research like any reptile of course!)

a basking temperature of 32-38 C, and a 'cool side' of aound 24 C. Plus a UV tube.
For a young dragon, use a substrate they can't ingest such as 'fake grass', tile or paper towel (stay away from sand at least until they get older)
They eat a range of fruit and vegies, here's a link to something I found quite helpful - Nutrition Content
How much a beardie eats depends on their age, a baby eats loads more than an adult, they're like little bottomless pits!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

PeppersGirl said:


> Okay in really basic terms (should look around and do some research like any reptile of course!)
> 
> a basking temperature of 32-38 C, and a 'cool side' of aound 24 C. Plus a UV tube.
> For a young dragon, use a substrate they can't ingest such as 'fake grass', tile or paper towel (stay away from sand at least until they get older)
> ...


 Is repti bark ok? I use that with my snake


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a very controversial issue, the substrate. Some believe the only way to go is have nothing loose (makes sense for pepper, he thinks that rocks taste good!). The thing is that young beardies taste everything, and older ones not so much. Try making sure whatever you use won't fit into your beardies mouth... that way you're safe.
Personally I've never used repti bark, Pepper is housed on fake grass (It's easy to clean and you can be sure there's no 'residue' left when you clean up his toilet jobs)


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

is buying one froma pet store ok? the store in question is the same one i bought my snake from, and their reptiles are tended to each day and the woman taking care of them really knows her stuff, she has her own reptiles at home. the beardies there are very alert and quite beautiful, very healthy looking.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, a pet shop is fine. I have bought plenty of my 'zoo' from various pet shops without any problem. Most of them are pretty good at care now


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

What pets do you have? I'd love my own "zoo"


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

I have my 'favourite' beardie, a northern blue tongue, 2 central netted dragons, 3 marbled geckos, 2 bynoe's and two thicktail geckos (and their two eggs now cooking) tis fun 
Opps the eggs are the bynoe's sorry.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

coooooool. i'd LOVE a frill neck but theyre only for really experienced keepers


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, frillnecks do look pretty nice... and the hatchies are soo cute!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

do they sell water dragons anywhere? i LOVE them theyre always roaming round australia zoo and they love exploring the croc cages (suicidal maniacs!!!!)


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I'm in Victoria, they sell them everywhere down here. Not sure about everywhere else.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

im in the sunny coast. only seen beardies for sale here. and bluetongues


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow that's a shame... but at least you get the wild lizards there, down here you're lucky to spot a skink


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

You get lace monitors here. THEYRE SOOOO COOOL. especially on fraser island. one crawled under the table we were at and this woman freaked out lol. i let it lick my toes. i must be yummy.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Or mad!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh come on its just a tiny little 1.5m goanna what could it possibly do (exept maybe bite my foot off) lol


----------



## patonthego (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Pepper can u tell me what size do the central netted dragons get to?? I think they are so gorgeous, saw some at the gold coast reptile show. I'm just trying to keep busy as I lost my coastal girl on Wed she was with a breeder and had mated and was ovulating and died. Im so missing her, I buried her in my garden yesterday and it was so hard to unwrap the towel to see her. Hadn't seen her since June. He took her to a reptile vet for an autopsy


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh sorry my mistake! How about balancing some food on your foot next time to make it more interesting?! 
I feed my little Netted dragon chicken by hand, this morning she tried to eat me (I had no chicken). Lizards have weird moods.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

PeppersGirl said:


> Oh sorry my mistake! How about balancing some food on your foot next time to make it more interesting?!
> I feed my little Netted dragon chicken by hand, this morning she tried to eat me (I had no chicken). Lizards have weird moods.


 Yer. Im just not tasty enuf. It liked licking the oil from the barbeque... maybe if i dip my foot in oil. mmmmm delicious.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your snake, reptiles become so special.
Yes they are such little characters, they reach 10cm SVL so are really quite a little thing. They can becme friendly and hand tame with some patience.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Yer. Im just not tasty enuf. It liked licking the oil from the barbeque... maybe if i dip my foot in oil. mmmmm delicious.



Next time perhaps...


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

PeppersGirl said:


> Next time perhaps...


 
hmmm maybe. sounds like a perfectly safe science experiment


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> hmmm maybe. sounds like a perfectly safe science experiment


 
As long as you don't get him used to humans... he'll be after everyone's feet


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

PeppersGirl said:


> As long as you don't get him used to humans... he'll be after everyone's feet


 EXTRA EXTRA Crazy goanna rampages the street, 27 feet dead.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> EXTRA EXTRA Crazy goanna rampages the street, 27 feet dead.



Oops, somebody's hopping still


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 15, 2010)

PeppersGirl said:


> Oops, somebody's hopping still


 
Yup. You can say oops alright! 
Anyway, I hope to get a beardie in the next few months, probably wont change my mind, ill stick to a beardie. Will post if i get one   actually getting one of these may mean no Woma. Hmmmm i think I may perfer a woma.........


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

Oooooooh on herptrader they have Boyd Forest Dragon hatchlings for $200. Seen a pic of the adult. STUNNING!


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

PeppersGirl said:


> Oh sorry my mistake! How about balancing some food on your foot next time to make it more interesting?!
> I feed my little Netted dragon chicken by hand, this morning she tried to eat me (I had no chicken). Lizards have weird moods.


 
So do snakes. My python found some sticky tape and tried to squeeze it to death. Crazy bugger.


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 16, 2010)

can't go past blueies I'm obsessed with them! they all haave laid back personalities


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Oooooooh on herptrader they have Boyd Forest Dragon hatchlings for $200. Seen a pic of the adult. STUNNING!



Oh agreed! So are womas on a class 1 in QLD?


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

Pretty sure.........? lol. I want a Boyd Forest Dragon now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Understandable... I'd also have one if I could... but I'd have lots of other lizards if I could as well


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

My friend in Dubai had an IGUANA (you can buy any animal over there without any license its pretty worrying) and it grew 2m so they donated it to a zoo. CRAZY. Do you know if Boyd Forest Dragons are good for beginners?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

I have no idea - if you looked up their care requirements it may give you a rough estimate.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

lol How ironic. I ended up getting a Levis as my first and I'm getting a Pink tongue as my second.

(I cringe at my newbiness back then )


----------



## lizardloco (May 21, 2011)

I thought you were getting pink tongues??!!
I might just be late on this thread though!

and about the boyds, no way.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Thats what I just said lol I was gunna get a beardie but I changed my mind about 527 times before I decided on a pink tongue.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 21, 2011)

I'm just gonna say, yeah Blueys are amazing.
My lil' guy is a bit feisty but he doesn't charge at me, he just runs, hisses, makes his body look gigantic, and shows me his blue mouth.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I'm just gonna say, yeah Blueys are amazing.
> My lil' guy is a bit feisty but he doesn't charge at me, he just runs, hisses, makes his body look gigantic, and shows me his blue mouth.



hehehehe thats so cute  'shows me his blue mouth' 

aww shame you didn't get a beardie!!!!!! how could you resist:


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

lol they're cute but too commonly kept for me, plus the UV and everything is really complicated and annoying


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Only complicated in writing really, it's not that hard actually  Can't believe this thread is back lol. Also you know why things become common? Because they're usually proven great


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Haha peppersgirl, thanks for all the help back then, looking back I realise how insanely annoying I was.


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Twas all good fun 
And to add to all the beardie cuteness, walked in on this just now... :lol:


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

The UV is so easy  it does look really hard but it is really easy esp if you set it up like mine with a timer and thermostat! Works like a charm  hehe aww peppersgirl so gorgeous! how old?


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Two and a half tomorrow 
But to be honest, knobtails are also awesome!!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

haha aww! happy 2 and a half birthday  I pm'd you peppersgirl,,,did you get it?


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Yes, sorry I'm a slow typer!!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

haha no worries


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Funny thing is I never even considered geckos, now I own one and will be getting another soon


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Funny thing is I never even considered geckos, now I own one and will be getting another soon



BIGGEST addiction, geckos! Good luck trying to stop at some point


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> BIGGEST addiction, geckos! Good luck trying to stop at some point



omg peppersgirl they are so addictive  i really want an amyae


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Drool... don't we all!


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

they are so gorgeous


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

PeppersGirl said:


> BIGGEST addiction, geckos! Good luck trying to stop at some point


 
I was bored today so I drew up a plan for a multi enlosure bay for geckos for when I move out, ended up designing tanks for 11 species of gecko :lol:


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I was bored today so I drew up a plan for a multi enlosure bay for geckos for when I move out, ended up designing tanks for 11 species of gecko :lol:



in the middle of desinging a multi story enclosure of my own for before i move out hahahaha  Just gotta convince the rents and become succesful at breeding crickets first  then i'm defs going to get an amyae another beardie or 2, some central netteds and a few more geckoes


----------



## PeppersGirl (May 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good choice of lizards


----------



## LizardLady (May 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I was bored today so I drew up a plan for a multi enlosure bay for geckos for when I move out, ended up designing tanks for 11 species of gecko :lol:



Hehehe, umm... pics... or it didn't happen...? :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

LizardLady said:


> Hehehe, umm... pics... or it didn't happen...? :lol:


 
I just ruined it I spilt tea on it :? I'll redraw it lol I've also got plans for tank for 10 species of skink, 8 species of dragon and 12 species of snakes lol it'll probably never become a reality but I can dream.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

yeah i'm hoping to make something like that snakeluver with lots of differenct sized tanks together to house some dragons gex and skinks  i can dream and hope that it'll happen this year or next


----------

